# Oakley Gascan..one size fits all?



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm about to order some new Oakley Gascan's, that I custom made. But it does not have a spot to select size. Is it one size fits all? Maybe someone that has ordered these before would know.


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

I had a pair once, I don't remember picking a size.


----------



## HondaMotocross (Sep 4, 2006)

There is only 1 size of the Oakley gascan.

All of the Oakley "Fashion Style" glasses only come in one size (gascan, fuel cell, antix, hyjinx, fives squared, etc.) 

The Flak Jackets/ Half Jackets and other Oakley "Athletic Style Glasses" offer 2 lense sizes, standard and XLJ.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, Thanks for the reply! Custom Gascan's are $120. Not bad.!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to always buy narrower glasses. Almost kid sizes even. It really sucks for selection. I don't think Oakley even has a small option (could be wrong) all the ones I look at of theirs are normal, big sized.

I bought some Serfas that fit great though. Not to derail the topic.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

there is a gascan S and an asian fit gascan that is discontinued. gascan s AFAIK isnt available on the custom build.
<== oakley collector @ 127


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

the_owl said:


> there is a gascan S and an asian fit gascan that is discontinued. gascan s AFAIK isnt available on the custom build.
> <== oakley collector @ 127


I will have to try a set of the "one size fits all" on and see how they fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Like the_owl stated there are standard gascans and gascans S - I actually have three pairs of these (2 s 1 reg.among way more glasses then i care to share haha) i have a pretty good size noggin and for some reason prefer the smaller version.

Btw i run a full service ophthalmic lab so i ordered the standard lenses knowing i would be tossing them and making my own Polaroid (which i highly recommend) with custom color added and a pair with prescription so if you have any questions about lenses let me know i also worked for another lab 15 years ago that manufactured all Oakley prescription lenses before they opened there own lab in house.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

...


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


----------

